# Marcus Williams



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

i seen him play alot reminds me of Joe Johnson. Think he will be a lottery pick next year if he comes out.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

I assume you mean Arizonas Marcus Williams, not the PG.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I like Williams. I wrote about him in the preseason, and in January, and have seen him as a big time prospect from the very beginning. 

But 2007 lottery? That is absurd. Think about how _loaded_ 2007 is. He _could_ make it, but to claim that it is likely? Every new prospect that emerges is not an automatic lottery pick down the road. 

Marcus Williams is a prospect, and a darn talented one. He is not a 2007 lottery pick at this point.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i think tt this year his real deficiencies are hid as he does not have to have the ball in his hands as often as next yr as he has adams n the others to take the pressure and bad shots


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont know about the Williams playing for Arizona, but the one on Uconn is a stud. He has got eyes at the back of his head


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> i think tt this year his real deficiencies are hid as he does not have to have the ball in his hands as often as next yr as he has adams n the others to take the pressure and bad shots


I dunno even if next year he will have to be the go to guy. Shakur will still be there. I think Shakur will be the go to guy next year. Then theres also a top ten recruit coming to arizona who should contend with Williams for the starting role and Prince too.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

pup2plywif said:


> I dunno even if next year he will have to be the go to guy. Shakur will still be there. I think Shakur will be the go to guy next year. Then theres also a top ten recruit coming to arizona who should contend with Williams for the starting role and Prince too.


Marcus will be the go to guy. He has been Arizona's most consistent scorer this season. He could easily average 15-17 ppg. The only other player on that team that could do that is McClellan.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

AZwildcats4 said:


> Marcus will be the go to guy. He has been Arizona's most consistent scorer this season. He could easily average 15-17 ppg. The only other player on that team that could do that is McClellan.


How can McClellan average 15-17 if he cant even get in the game. First it was retaking that class during the winterbreak and then he played okay for a few games (5 ppg) then got injured. 5ppg does not translate into the idea that he can put up 15-17ppg. He played all last season and wasnt able to be even close to 15-17 ppg as a freshamn. Shakur and Radenovic have a better chance than McClellan at averaging 15-17 next year. Ivan just recently had that career high 26 pt game and 23 pt game.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

pup2plywif said:


> How can McClellan average 15-17 if he cant even get in the game. First it was retaking that class during the winterbreak and then he played okay for a few games (5 ppg) then got injured. 5ppg does not translate into the idea that he can put up 15-17ppg. He played all last season and wasnt able to be even close to 15-17 ppg as a freshamn. Shakur and Radenovic have a better chance than McClellan at averaging 15-17 next year. Ivan just recently had that career high 26 pt game and 23 pt game.



McClellan played in 2 games. You cannot use his stats in those games as an argument. He is not going to put up big number after being ineligible the first half of the season.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

AZwildcats4 said:


> McClellan played in 2 games. You cannot use his stats in those games as an argument. He is not going to put up big number after being ineligible the first half of the season.


But you argued that McClelan is the only other one who could average 15-17. When hes only played in 2 games. How do you know he can score that much if he only played in 2 games. If hes only played in 2 games how do you know McClellan can score ppg15-17. We havent even seen McClellan enough this year to know what he can do. The basis of your argument can only be assesed from last year. 



AZwildcats4 said:


> Marcus will be the go to guy. He has been Arizona's most consistent scorer this season. He could easily average 15-17 ppg. The only other player on that team that could do that is McClellan.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

pup2plywif said:


> But you argued that McClelan is the only other one who could average 15-17. When hes only played in 2 games. How do you know he can score that much if he only played in 2 games. If hes only played in 2 games how do you know McClellan can score ppg15-17. We havent even seen McClellan enough this year to know what he can do. The basis of your argument can only be assesed from last year.



I formed my opinion based on what i saw from him his freshman year and in high school.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He reminds me a lot of Kenny Anderson...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

kenny anderson? i tink u mean the UCONN pg not the arizona one ryt?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> kenny anderson? i tink u mean the UCONN pg not the arizona one ryt?


Yea, the UCONN one...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Williams was pretty good this year, but he should play a bigger role and be better next year for the Cats. With Williams along with Budinger coming in, and if McClellan is healthy, Arizona's gonna be pretty nice on the wings next year. I don't expect them to have another season like they had this year with that.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Williams was pretty good this year, but he should play a bigger role and be better next year for the Cats. With Williams along with Budinger coming in, and if McClellan is healthy, Arizona's gonna be pretty nice on the wings next year. I don't expect them to have another season like they had this year with that.


Just wait until 2008. They should be the best team in the nation. By then you add Bayles to team already loaded.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus Williams is the best AZ freshman since Mike Bibby or Sean Elliott.

Arizona has a very bright future, as they are bringing in top ten recruits both next year and the one after (Budinger, Bayless). Each of these guys is a perfect fit for the UA system. Look for Arizona to bounce back from this terrible season with a top ten finish next year.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

if shakur can continue his form from this years tournament zona could be deadly


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Marcus Williams is going to put his name in the draft, has not sign a agent yet. Think he can be a top 15 pick? 

Arizona Freshmen


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BigMac said:


> Marcus Williams is going to put his name in the draft, has not sign a agent yet. Think he can be a top 15 pick?
> 
> Arizona Freshmen


Yes.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Marcus will go in the top 20, and as HKF said he can be a top 15 pick. Most of the nation might not know about Marcus, but trust me NBA scouts do. While he is not the most athletic player on the floor, he is so smooth and seemingly scores at will. He has an amazing mid range game as a freshman and is a good shooter overall. He needs to bulk up and work on his footwork, but he is a decent defender, good with the ball in his hands, and is always there in crunch time.

Marcus will be a good player and any team that needs a SG in the 1st round will take notice. He is the type of player that compliments the athletic SF's in the NBA extremely well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man I just went to Arizona.rivals and they are fuming. I have been looking at the draft order and I have come up with a few teams that could take him (provided Noah, Lowry and Horford remain in college). I think Lowry will come out.

Being honest after looking at it for a few minutes, if Noah and Horford do not come out then some teams are going to take a chance on Marcus and right now, with those two guys out, I have him going to either Orlando (at 11) or Chicago (16), Indiana (17), Phoenix (21).

This obviously doesn't consider who else will trade picks and so forth, but these 4 teams are all looking for a young SG to develop and don't have anyone in the wings right now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dont forget the hornets have the 12th and 15th pick, and with JR on the ropes, as well as Kirk Snyder possibly being no more than a stopgap, they may snag a sg with one of their picks to develop.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Being one of the only shooting guards in the draft with any kind of size pretty much makes him an automatic 1st round pick.

This is big for the Bulls. It was looking like they were going to miss out on both Brandon Roy and Ronnie Brewer which would put them in a tough spot at 16. This gives them a solid guy to fall back on.

It's possible he could go earlier - to either New Orleans or Utah, but I think he'll go right at 16 to the Bulls.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man I just went to Arizona.rivals and they are fuming.


Yeah they are, GOAZCATS is one of the best basketball sites on the net, but our some of the posters over there are going nuts for no reason. I am a regular over there, but damn they are being way too hard on Marcus. Everyone is mad because Marcus said if hes in, hes gone, but he has stated otherwise lately. Not to mention the fact that the Euro tour is canceled now.

Marcus is doing the right thing, he wants to be in the NBA and he has a good chance of being a top 15 pick this year. I am not mad at him one bit, but I really wish he would come back and try to win it all next season. A lot of people are mad, because they know without him we have a question mark at SG/SF and in the scoring department.

Jawann is ready to be the star, which he will be and Chase will provide what Marcus gave us last year. Its still going to be a great year in Tucson, but it all depends on the PG play, not Marcus Williams coming back or not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are mad, but the thing is, Chase and Jerryd are both one and done types of talent. If Lute keeps recruiting the cream of the crop, he has to know this can/will happen.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> They are mad, but the thing is, Chase and Jerryd are both one and done types of talent. If Lute keeps recruiting the cream of the crop, he has to know this can/will happen.


The funny thing is, we lost out on Martell Webster and instead got Marcus Williams. It all works out in the end. Now it looks like we lost Marcus, but who will we sign with his scholarship?

Marcus was never really looked at as a one and done and that is what pisses people off. The rewards far outweigh the risk with players like Marcus, Chase, and Jerryd, just ask Jim Boeheim.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> The funny thing is, we lost out on Martell Webster and instead got Marcus Williams. It all works out in the end. Now it looks like we lost Marcus, but who will we sign with his scholarship?
> 
> Marcus was never really looked at as a one and done and that is what pisses people off. The rewards far outweigh the risk with players like Marcus, Chase, and Jerryd, just ask Jim Boeheim.



Exactly, I think major program coaches have to have 2-3 scholarship slots strictly for the 1-2 year player and try to build a decent core of 3-5 year guys so when that special players comes on board....you are ready to make a run for the title. If I am an Arizona fan, I am not even upset. Why even be upset? Lute is ALWAYS going to bring in top notch talent. Marcus Williams is not the exception, he is the norm in Arizona.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

While it would be nice for Williams to return, I think Lute Olson had too many wings anyways. This will give McClellan and Buddinger a chance to shine, where both would have been complementary players had Williams come back. In the end, this is probably better for chemistry and perhaps better for Williams as well.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Exactly, I think major program coaches have to have 2-3 scholarship slots strictly for the 1-2 year player and try to build a decent core of 3-5 year guys so when that special players comes on board....you are ready to make a run for the title. If I am an Arizona fan, I am not even upset. Why even be upset? Lute is ALWAYS going to bring in top notch talent. Marcus Williams is not the exception, he is the norm in Arizona.


Right on, I have no hard feelings, because Lute is known for and states that he prepares his players for the NBA. Lute knows that while winning a NCAA championship is great, it does not compare to multi-million dollar contract, especially for poor families.

I have no hard feelings towards Marcus and I wish him the best of luck. He IS making the right move.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> While it would be nice for Williams to return, I think Lute Olson had too many wings anyways. This will give McClellan and Buddinger a chance to shine, where both would have been complementary players had Williams come back. In the end, this is probably better for chemistry and perhaps better for Williams as well.


True, but word is McClellan just had knee surgery and word is he is out till October. 

Fendi Onobun is the guy I want to see get some PT. He is an athletic freak, think Hassan Adams but more powerful, less quick and flashy.

Chase is going to be a star at Arizona, he is everything we like (athleticism), as well as everything we need (versatility and shooting).


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> True, but word is McClellan just had knee surgery and word is he is out till October.
> 
> Fendi Onobun is the guy I want to see get some PT. He is an athletic freak, think Hassan Adams but more powerful, less quick and flashy.
> 
> Chase is going to be a star at Arizona, he is everything we like (athleticism), as well as everything we need (versatility and shooting).


Chase is better than anything Arizona had on their team this year for sure... Williams is good, but in the NCAA Chase should be a better player... Not to say Williams might not be the better pro... Williams reminds me a bit of slightly slighter Stephen Jackson... When he has his jumper falling he can go up from anywhere... McClellan though is just too short for his style. At his height he can play that way in the NCAA, but a 6-5ish PF-style guy isn't exactly star material (unless you play the post like Quentin Richardson did)... If he were the athlete Adams is, I'd have a better opinion of him, but at the moment, I view him as a glorified recruit, whom Arizona fans expect too much from... There's no reason to think that Chase can't be better than Walton was though.

Onobun will get his PT, but the guy picks up a foul every second...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TheGoods said:


> Chase is better than anything Arizona had on their team this year for sure... Williams is good, but in the NCAA Chase should be a better player... Not to say Williams might not be the better pro... Williams reminds me a bit of slightly slighter Stephen Jackson... When he has his jumper falling he can go up from anywhere... McClellan though is just too short for his style. At his height he can play that way in the NCAA, but a 6-5ish PF-style guy isn't exactly star material (unless you play the post like Quentin Richardson did)... If he were the athlete Adams is, I'd have a better opinion of him, but at the moment, I view him as a glorified recruit, whom Arizona fans expect too much from... There's no reason to think that Chase can't be better than Walton was though.
> 
> Onobun will get his PT, but the guy picks up a foul every second...


I like McClellan because he can rebound, shoot, and is a leader on the court. I dont think he will be an amazing player (NCAA or NBA), but he will be that consistant guy who always gets the job done. Of course this is only based off HS and his freshman year, but Jawann has a lot of poise, especially after the things he has been through in the past few years.

Chase will be better than Walton, however they differ in styles. Walton could pick you apart with his passing ability and always seemed to get past the foul line and take an easy shot. Chase is an athletic freak, who can light it up in a hurry with his stroke or blow past his defender off the dribble. He is unlike any player Arizona has ever had; Sean Elliot is about as close a comparison I can think of.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

wouldn't he look good in the Rockets uniform? 8th spot would it ne to high for him?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

BigMac said:


> wouldn't he look good in the Rockets uniform? 8th spot would it ne to high for him?


It would be now, but we are a long way and a lot of workouts/camps away from the draft. Marcus can make the lottery in this class, he just needs to play like he did at Arizona in the Orlando camp and show off his shooting ability in the workouts.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think Marcus Williams is quite the athlete that Stephen Jackson is...but Williams could still end up just as good/better at the next level.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I don't think Marcus Williams is quite the athlete that Stephen Jackson is...but Williams could still end up just as good/better at the next level.


Gotta agree here, Marcus is not the athlete Jackson is but he is long and athletic (just to a certain extent). Once Marcus' feet can catch up to his body and mind he will be very good in the mid range and driving to the basket.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Gotta agree here, Marcus is not the athlete Jackson is but he is long and athletic (just to a certain extent). Once Marcus' feet can catch up to his body and mind he will be very good in the mid range and driving to the basket.


??????????
How can you compare Stephen Jackson and Marcus Williams? I have never seen Stephen Jackson do anything besides shooting the three. Marcus Williams takes the ball to the basket and has good ball handling; Marcus isnt a three point specialist like Jackson. I just dont get this comparison.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

pup2plywif said:


> ??????????
> How can you compare Stephen Jackson and Marcus Williams? I have never seen Stephen Jackson do anything besides shooting the three. Marcus Williams takes the ball to the basket and has good ball handling; Marcus isnt a three point specialist like Jackson. I just dont get this comparison.


Im not comparing Marcus and Stephen and neither is Watters. We are both saying that Marcus will be an equal or better player then Jackson.

However, Jackson can and does take the ball to the basket.

The comparison I like was Rip Hamilton. He has that great mid range game and can get to the rack. However, he doesnt have Rip's stamina and Marcus does not run off many screens, because he is a good penetrator. Marucs will and shoul dbe coming off screens in the NBA, because he will be deadly foul line extended.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

You guys need to get over to the Pac-10 forum and start posting in the Marcus Williams thread there. Pretty good discussion in here, keep it going.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I know I absolutely love the comparison of Marcus Williams to rip, sure not the well conditioned machine like rip or the screnner but who is? I think Marcus as well is a little more but still both have that killer mid range game off the dribble.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

cv3bandwagon said:


> I know I absolutely love the comparison of Marcus Williams to rip, sure not the well conditioned machine like rip or the screnner but who is? I think Marcus as well is a little more but still both have that killer mid range game off the dribble.


Another comparison I was thinking of was Kennedy Winston who played for alabama a few years ago. He left school early because he was expected to be in the first round and it turns out he didnt even get drafted or make it in the league. Marcus needs to stay another year to work on his all around game.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

As far as Rip-Williams, Rip is much quicker, smaller, a superior mid-range shooter, but not close to as good an outside shooter, a superior defender, and moving forward... The last part is a passive vs aggressive trait... Rip is very aggressive, while Williams sometimes plays on his heels (passive)... Aside from a similar look/build, I don't see a lot in common... Williams also makes his money (figuratively or literally ) off the dribble, and Rip is usually coming of a screen... The iso-offense and on the heels style is what makes him similar to Stephen Jackson IMO, but a miniature Rashard Lewis might not be a bad comparison... For his sake I hope he doesn't go the the end of the bench like Dorrell Wright (who has a similar skillset and build, although he's wider and longer)... I think it's too soon for him, but this is a weak draft.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Williams is staying at U of A for another year.

http://arizona.rivals.com/default.asp?SR=RivalsFP


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good for him.


----------

